# How Brave Is A Pack Of Coyotes?



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

I know for the most part coyotes are not pack predators but some do hunt in packs. Just how brave is a pack of coyotes? Have any of you ever called in a pack? Did you feel like you had become the hunted? :sniper:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Anytime you call in any coyote, one, two, or ten, you become the hunted.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

No. I've never been affraid while seeing a number of coyotes come to the call. Seen as many as 6 comming to the call on a couple occaisions but that doesn't classify as a "pack" to me. What fits your deffinition of a pack?


----------



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> No. I've never been affraid while seeing a number of coyotes come to the call. Seen as many as 6 comming to the call on a couple occaisions but that doesn't classify as a "pack" to me. What fits your deffinition of a pack?


 My definition of a pack? I don't know, 5 or 6 I guess. My meaning was had anyone called in a number of coyotes together and did they feel uncomfortable, are coyotes more apt to attack you when they hunt in packs.


----------



## 1 shot (Oct 24, 2007)

Yes they can be known to attack in the dakotas. It is hazardous to hunt them there. Don't venture out when its cold they always attack when its cold. And sometimes they team up with the Mt. Lions.
Its scary!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I had 5 come in last winter. They started to surround me the caller, and it made me very uncomfortable. Didn't take them long to find out who was boss though, once I started shooting and missing everyone of them, they all took off laughing at me. They got way too close too fast and I got in a hurry and couldn't hit sh**. I finally killed one at 325 yards, think I scared him to death.

My nieghbor was out walking with his dog, and had 7 coyotes come out and surround them. I never did hear the results, I think they got back to the house before anything happened.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

the question is how brave are you. I always tell people this when they seem scared of something. "Look up your skirt and see if there is a little white string hanging there and if there is pull that damn thing out and stop crying." If i had six coyotes surround me the first thing that would pop into my mind is who is gonna get wacked first. :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

1 shot said:


> Yes they can be known to attack in the dakotas. It is hazardous to hunt them there. Don't not venture out when its cold they always attack when its cold. And sometimes they team up with the Mt. Lions.
> Its scary!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Comments like yours are uncalled for son. Why don't you go play marbles and let the adults discuss this issue. :eyeroll:


----------



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

lyonch said:


> the question is how brave are you. I always tell people this when they seem scared of something. "Look up your skirt and see if there is a little white string hanging there and if there is pull that damn thing out and stop crying." If i had six coyotes surround me the first thing that would pop into my mind is who is gonna get wacked first. :sniper: :sniper:


 I'm not scared, I just asked a simple question. Geez..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Kelly Hannan said:


> My nieghbor was out walking with his dog, and had 7 coyotes come out and surround them. I never did hear the results, I think they got back to the house before anything happened.


They're lucky they didn't end up coyote poop. :lol:

If there were a hundred coyotes surrounding you they wouldn't attack. The only way a coyote will attack a full grown man is if it has rabies. Even then it probably wouldn't.


----------



## 1 shot (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for correcting me Pa!!! I'll run all my sarcasm through you to see if you approve for now on.


----------



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

1 shot said:


> Thanks for correcting me Pa!!! I'll run all my sarcasm through you to see if you approve for now on.


 Get a life.


----------



## 1 shot (Oct 24, 2007)

Poor soul, he is just a little high strung!!!!

Ok I'll quit. Now :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

1 shot said:


> Yes they can be known to attack in the dakotas. It is hazardous to hunt them there. Don't venture out when its cold they always attack when its cold. And sometimes they team up with the Mt. Lions.
> Its scary!!!!!!!!!!!!


I see the humor 1 shot.

I have called in seven at one time. Once in the western badlands of North Dakota my hunting buddy, one of my son's and I called in two groups. One group stayed west of us and the other east and cussed each other out. None of them would come close enough for a shot.

One Friday evening when going out to the in-laws for the week-end we seen a coyote in the dogs dish below the yard light at my brother-in-laws farm as we passed by. It ran in front of our car and out across the open field. It was a full moon, so after dropping the wife and kids off at her parents I grabbed a 22 semi auto handgun (the only gun I had at the time) and the brother-in-laws dog and went tracking. It was not really a hunt, just a chance to see him close again. We tracked him into the Sheyenne River valley and the dog went down into a thick three or four acre patch of trees where a spring runs into the river. 
I heard one yip, and the dog's feet on the ground sounded like a horse running. As the dog passed me I called to him, but he paid no attention. Seconds later he hit the barb wire fence going full tilt. Barb wired squeaked and the feet continued to sound like miniature drums disappearing into the distance. When I looked back I had three or four coyotes within 30 yards. They were hard to see, but it looked as if they were just standing looking at me. The moon was full, but there wasn't full snow cover, and I could not see my sights. To make matters worse I could hardly see the coyotes. I took a shot at the closest one, and they all vanished like fog. Next day at sunrise I was back with my father-in-laws shotgun and 00buck, but no luck. There was not a drop of blood. I followed the tracks for a mile, and still no blood, or anything to give the indication I had hit anything. 
There wasn't enough time for nervousness to even cross my mind. One moment they were there, then they were gone. I sure wish I would have had a light just to have a good look. They must have followed the dog and my eyes were on the dog. We came to the trees from downwind, so I doubt they knew I was there or what I was until they were up close. 
The experience was kind of nice, but I wish the dog had come to me. That might have made things real interesting.


----------



## FoxPro223 (Jan 16, 2008)

i dream about a pack of coyotes surrounding me.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well FoxPro if you were in North Dakota I would try make that happen for you. You get more coyotes with two guys, but at my age most of my friends are younger and still working, or older and can't walk anymore. I have been hunting alone this year, and having the best calling I have had since 1962. It sure would be fun to have the caller with a shotgun, a fellow downwind with an AR, and one fellow with a heavy barrel long range rig.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

coyotes i dont think would ever attack. there smaller then use and no there part on the FUR CHAIN.. lol if they wanted to attack use they wouldnt turn and run at first wiff of us. I was out fishing one time and had a coyote from west and coyote from east get barking back and forth west coyote went 30yds from below pond dame. I was 13 was else was i suppose to but try and snag him. i hit him with my sinker lol scared living crap out of him. LMAO goods times.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

younghunter said:


> coyotes i dont think would ever attack. there smaller then use and no there part on the FUR CHAIN.. lol if they wanted to attack use they wouldnt turn and run at first wiff of us. I was out fishing one time and had a coyote from west and coyote from east get barking back and forth west coyote went 30yds from below pond dame. I was 13 was else was i suppose to but try and snag him. i hit him with my sinker lol scared living crap out of him. LMAO goods times.


Huh?


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Posted: Thu Jan 17, 2008 8:55 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

coyotes i dont think would ever attack. there smaller then use and no there part on the FUR CHAIN.. lol if they wanted to attack use they wouldnt turn and run at first wiff of us. I was out fishing one time and had a coyote from west and coyote from east get barking back and forth west coyote went 30yds from below pond dame. I was 13 was else was i suppose to but try and snag him. i hit him with my sinker lol scared living crap out of him. LMAO goods times.

I Lost 100 brain cells and 5 minutes of my life trying to understand that!


----------



## FoxPro223 (Jan 16, 2008)

hahahahaha


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

You need an education. Seriously, I'm 15 and that's bad if I think that.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

boondocks, bud69652, coyote_buster: I hear you. Why do certain people who post have so little regard for the rest of us on this forum?

Rarely have I seen any posts -- mine included -- that are so vitally important to get out to coyote hunters that they don't warrant at least a little bit of proof reading.

I recall sometime back that someone sent a post in which every third word was accompanied by errors in spelling, grammer, punctuation or something else.

When I made my views known (in too harsh a manner, I'll admit) I got roasted). At the time, I could have said what I said in a more discreet manner.

That's why I'm pleased to see you guys (and there are others who've said the same thing) only ask that someone who posts would extend the courtesy and the respect to the rest of us on this forum to post something we can understand without, as bud said, having to burn up a bunch of brain cells.

One doesn't need to be an English major, have a couple engineering degrees or have a GPA that shoots through the stratosphere to post something that intelligible. All it takes it noun-verb, noun-verb. Well, you know the drill.

Hats off to the guys who post good questions and good responses in language the rest of us dummies can understand.

Surely communicating to us dummies in at least fourth grader language isn't too much to ask. :beer:

Good luck and shoot (and spell) straight. Saskcoyote

.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good post saskcoyote. Before I became moderator, I would just ignore and not read posts that I could not understand. The one you are talking about would qualify. Now I am forced to read them, just to be sure everyone is behaving themselves.

Misspellings are bad enough (I know I don't spell everything right...I don't even know how to spell lisence for example), but when you don't even use the right word that is bad. For example I cannot stand when people say "should of" for "should have" or use the wrong "there/their" or other hashings of the language. I will admit I am not perfect. My wife is constantly correcting me when I speak. I know that I "should have gone" to the store but I always think that I "should have went". Oops.


----------



## fasenbuster (Jan 12, 2008)

Fallguy,
I think their should of ben a spelling checker on the repli page insteed of all the fanci colors and font sizes.  
Here is a little secret for our friends who only graduated the 6th grade because the School burnt down.
1. Open "Word" or "Notebook" 
2. Type in the response that you want to add to the forum.
3. Right click on any words or sentences that are underlined in red this will show you the correct spelling of the word or tell you if something is out of place in your sentence.
4. (Pay attention this might get difficult) Hold down the left button on the mouse and drag it across all of your words.
5. Let off of the left button.
6. Push down on the right button. (Do not hold down)
7. Left click the word "copy".
8. Go back to the forum response page.
9. Right click on the text screen.
10. Left click "paste"


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

haha all i got out of that was "i hit him with my sinker"... then i burst out laughing...

not to be a computer guy or anything but here is a tip for all, it has helped me in many ways, there is a program called Firefox, some of you have probably heard of it... you can download it for nothing and it is more secure than internet explorer, and there is also a download for it that runs spell check through anything you type while using the web, forums, some search bars, ect. it offeres different layouts and more features than i know what to do with... you can even place your "favorite" sites under the web browser bar... makes life easy... it also has multi page browsing...
you can download it here http://www.spread-firefox3.com/firefox-download.htm
and if you decide to use it pm me and i will direct you to the spell checker..


----------

